# Tivo HD with Lifetime for sale



## DanielTB80

I am upgrading to Tivo Premiere and have three Tivo HDs with Lifetime for sale and two Tivo Wireless G Adaptors.

Contact me if interested via PM.


----------



## kblgy

those are 2 tivo hd,s for $375?

what are the model #s?


----------



## shwru980r

Are they listed on ebay?


----------



## rayik

PM sent


----------



## DanielTB80

I'm sorry I hadn't jumped on the forums in a while. I have updated the post in response to interest from people and ebay current final sale pricing.


----------



## DanielTB80

Posted to ebay today.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140536181714&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

